
For 10 years NASA has been Photoshopping its astronauts into posters - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/nasa-posters-inspired-by-pop-culture-2017-7/#the-poster-for-expedition-16-2007-was-the-first-time-the-crew-went-with-a-pop-culture-homage-inspired-by-the-matrix-1
======
mynewtb
Stupid clickbait. The title continues: "for everything from 'Star Wars' to
'Reservoir Dogs'".

Direct link to source is
[https://www.nasa.gov/directorates/heo/sfa/sp/expedition-
post...](https://www.nasa.gov/directorates/heo/sfa/sp/expedition-
posters-50-59)

